# Silly Kitty



## AlohaKitty (Jan 31, 2005)

Fritz was just next to me on the couch and watching me on the puter, just following the cursor with his eyes, then he was reaching around behind the screen (it's a laptop) with his paw, and just staring at the cursor still like *** hahah it was too funny :lol:


----------



## Megan (Dec 20, 2004)

hahahaha my kitten was exactly the same - the expression on her face was very funny :lol:


----------



## mcschmidt (Mar 29, 2005)

my cat, who happens to be sitting on my lap right now, does it from time to time, except he walks up to my screen and paws it and sometimes pretty much runs into it with his mouth, he's such a weirdo. But thats what I love about him!


----------



## Paw Prints (Apr 1, 2005)

haha my cats watch TV. in one movie, a dinosaur is running around, and andre's neck was stretched out reaaaaaaaly far watching it. then there was a close up of it growling, and andre hunched up his shoulders and pulled in his head...it looked like his neck shrunk!!


----------



## shazino (Mar 27, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

